# Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen



## kefal (26. April 2018)

Moin zusammen,
fahre kurzfristig übers WE nach Juliusruh/Breege auf Rügen.
Da ich erst Freitag Nachmittags von Berlin losfahre und wenns geht noch am selben Abend Brandeln möchte, suche ich ein Laden wo ich noch Wattwürmer bekommen kann.
Wenns nicht klappt dann auf jedem Fall am Samstag.

Bin dankbar für Tips, kann auch auf dem Weg nach Rügen sein, 

Gruß
Kefal


----------



## Uchemnitz (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

http://www.angeln-ruegen.de/ruegen-angeln-von-land.html
Ganz unten steht auch die Adresse :g
Nette Leute |wavey:


----------



## Uchemnitz (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Ach ja  vorbestellen ist wichtig.


----------



## kefal (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Wattwürmer haben wohl gerade Balz und halten nicht lange, deswegen verkauft z.B. der in Altenkirchen keine Wattwürmer.
Worakann ich denn ausweichen wenn ich auf Platt will?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

.selber plümpern, geht total leicht........hab letztes WE allein schon mit den Füßen welche freigespült...#h


----------



## hans albers (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

seeringler...
oder tobse.


----------



## kefal (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Der aus dem Angelladen meinte auch er hätte tiefgefrorene Tobiasfische.
Werden die eigentlich in ganzem aufgezogen ? ich hab es noch nie gemacht


----------



## hans albers (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

yap... 

einmal mit der ködernadel durch
ähnlich wie wattwurm..



gut auf steinis..


----------



## hans albers (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

.. wenn man den matsch dann auf den haken bekommt...

nen stück seeringler als stopper hilft da oft.


----------



## kefal (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir nen Spaten schnapp und nach Regenwürmern grabe


----------



## buttweisser (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Kannst du machen. Dann fängst du große Brassen, andere Süßwasserfische  und auch Aal, speziell im östlichen Teil der Insel von den Seebrücken  (Sellin usw.). Mit Meereswürmern ist von den Brücken auch Butt möglich. 

Für  Butt, Dorsch und Co sollten es schon Wattis oder Ringler sein. Die  Gegend um Dranske, Mövenort usw. ist besser zum richtigen  Brandungsangeln.

Und im Angelladen von Altenkirchen hab ich vor Jahren auch mal Wattis gekauft - im Herbst. Die waren auch nur von schlechter Qualität. Wattwürmer, Balz und halten deswegen nicht, ist nur ein schlechter Witz.

Seeringler gehen übrigens genauso gut und halten sich im Kühlschrank bissl länger.


----------



## hans albers (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

warum  holst du dir nicht im angelladen 
ne runde wattis  plus 3-4 seeringler und los gehts...|kopfkrat




tobse kann man übrigens auch gut von der seebrücke am buttlöffel zupfen.


----------



## buttweisser (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Genau


----------



## exstralsunder (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*



Buttie-Hohlie schrieb:


> .selber plümpern, geht total leicht........hab letztes WE allein schon mit den Füßen welche freigespült...#h



auf Rügen?


----------



## kefal (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Ich hab jetzt TK Sandaale.


----------



## hans albers (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

na dann ma petri !

kannst ja mal schreiben, wie es gelaufen ist .
das letzte mal auf rügen beim brandeln hatten wir gerade mal 0 bisse...

würde das nächste mal eher ne seebrücke ansteuern/ausprobieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> auf Rügen?



nee, das war Lübecker Bucht.
Der Frage entnehme eine gewisse Überraschung.Gibt es dort keine Watties im Sand von der Verbreitung her?


----------



## hans albers (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

naja,.. geht ja auch platte oder ??

von dorsch auf rügen habe seltenst was gehört,

ausser vom boot.


----------



## kefal (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

So gestern Mittag war ich in Vaschvitz auf Hering, ca 25 Stck in 1,5 Std, die hat meine Frau schon verputzt|supergri.
Abends nochmal den Sonnenuntergang in Dranske genossen mit Brandungsangeln ( keien Biss) und nebenher Watangeln auf MeFo auch ohne Biss, hauptsache am Wasser.
Heute Morgen eine Stunde in Drewoldke, aber wieder zu spät vermutlich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

kefal wir sehen uns am Wasser #6#6#6

lg nobbi


----------



## kefal (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Hi nobbi,
bist du auch hier oben z.Z. ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

leider nein. Abba mit Dir nochmal am Butt- Angeln.

#h


----------



## kefal (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Ja, freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## buttweisser (30. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Petri Kefal und "Hauptsache am Wasser", das ist wohl war. 

Hans, Rügen hat Top Plätze für Dorsch und dazu gehört auch Dranske. Nur wenn kein Fisch da ist oder er weiter draußen steht, dann beißt halt auch da nix. Und manchmal braucht es auch einfach nur ein bissel auflandigen Wind.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hans albers (30. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*



> Mit Verlaub aber das ist absoluter Quatsch.



na das ist ja schön...
ich hatte, wie gesagt, immer nur andere infos zu dorsch und rügen...
bzw. wenn dann vom boot.


----------



## hans albers (30. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*



> hauptsache am Wasser.




....#6


----------



## kefal (30. April 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen nähe/auf Rügen*

Heute war an angeln nicht zu denken, die einzigen die Ihren Spass hatten waren die Kitesurfer.
Morgen ist leider wieder abreisen, mal sehen wenn ich es schaffe gehts noch mal ans Wasser in drewoldke.

Vermutlich habe ich die 1000 Würfe noch nicht zusammen, vielleicht klappts nächstes Jahr


----------

